# XP - Popup Sicherheitswarnung abschalten



## atti11 (2. Januar 2010)

Moin moin,

ich habe hier einen Server laufen und wenn ich *.exe Dateien von meinem PC aus öffnen möchte bekomme ich immer diese Sicherheitswarnung.


Wie bekomme ich die weg?


MfG Raphael


----------



## Eol_Ruin (2. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht hilfts:
WinTotal - Tipps - Datei öffnen "Sicherheitswarnung"


----------

